# Try circle for indoor ... looking for advice



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a problem of holding low with a pin. I want to try putting a circle on my scope for indoors since I was doing fairly well shooting outdoor distances with no pin and a 29mm scope. I shoot FITA face exclusively. Any suggestions on what size and color ring I should try? Should it outline the gold but have some red visible? Or really small, like right around the inner 10 (X)? Using a 5X lens with a clarifier. I have the Specialty Archery circles/dots set.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I personally like a fairly thick ring where I can't see any red at all. Otherwise I start chasing that little bit showing.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Take a look at this system. I have it and its predecessor, True Spot for year. No pin to chase, the +/- scope set up really makes the spot stand out 
https://specialtyarch.com/double-vision-kits/


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

On my higher power lens I have a circle at around the 9 ring at 50 m. I also have a dot around the size of the 10 ring at the same distance. I usually also have a pin less than the size of the x ring that is positioned from the top of the sight. I used to hold low with a pin, but changing the pin to the top of the sight cured most of that.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I do the same thing with a pin, though I try to "move it out of the way" in random directions, tending towards the right most of the time. I took the red dot insert out of my shibuya recurve pin and that completely cured the problem. 

At 20 yards the shibuya sight ring is a little bigger than the gold which I find to be just about perfect, though the greater task is keeping the little circle centered in the peep. So whatever diameter that pin is (don't have it with me to measure at the moment, tho) works well for me. 

PS: found the diameter of the ring - 7mm.

At 50M it's basically around the red, but still works well for that.

lee.


----------



## underdw (Apr 13, 2018)

A related question/problem:
I'm using a 4x lens and a ring sight (either the ring crosshairs for the Axcel AV31 scope or a vinyl ring stuck on the lens).
I see the ring with good clarity, but the target is a bit blurry. (I am nearsighted and also wear my single vision glasses to correct that)
When I add a clarifier to my Hamskea peep, I see the target clearly (as expected/advertised), but the ring appears almost transparent and often as a double image.
For now, I have been doing best with the 4x and no clarifier and living with the blurry target.
Thoughts? 
Worth trying the Specialty Archery double vision system carpfisher3 pointed out?
Thanks, Dan


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

underdw said:


> A related question/problem:
> I'm using a 4x lens and a ring sight (either the ring crosshairs for the Axcel AV31 scope or a vinyl ring stuck on the lens).
> I see the ring with good clarity, but the target is a bit blurry. (I am nearsighted and also wear my single vision glasses to correct that)
> When I add a clarifier to my Hamskea peep, I see the target clearly (as expected/advertised), but the ring appears almost transparent and often as a double image.
> ...


Clarifiers do that. You may try a smaller peep.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No longer shoot spots, but did years back. Some of the scope lens I used. All worked well. The bigger dot, just cover up the 5 on a 5 spot and in the 5 and slug of Xs. Larger lens so I used the circles to aid centering the peep. Stick-on circles, well, any circle on the target face has the same center. The smallest is one of older scopes with glass 6X lens. Worked well Indoors without a clarifier.


----------



## underdw (Apr 13, 2018)

grantmac said:


> Clarifiers do that. You may try a smaller peep.


Yeah, another target guy was in the shop yesterday had the same issue. He was happy to live with a slightly blurry target as long as his dot/ring was clear.
Smaller peep didn't help, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm farsighted so I have a similar problem without a clarifier/verifier - I was able to make it a little better by going to lower power lens. I shoot a 3X in my shibuya scope, in the rare event that I use a scope. Sometimes moving the sight bar in or out can help too, moving mine in 2 notches from where I started made a very slight difference. 

But, in other words, unfortunately, trial-and-error with different settings, lenses or rings, etc. is probably your only option to fix it. I know that can be expensive and painful, but there's probably no other way than to just try different things.

I usually shoot with just a recurve pin (the Shibuya one that I mentioned earlier), and for no apparent reason, its ring is a good blur with no double-ring effect.....

lee.


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

When I was shooting a ring. the hole was the size of the Vegas 10 ring or 5 spot x. the ring was thick so the only focus was in the middle on the x. If the hole had all yellow in it you were going to hit the (Vegas) 10 ring. That size worked for me indoor and outdoor.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

sprinke said:


> I have a problem of holding low with a pin. I want to try putting a circle on my scope for indoors since I was doing fairly well shooting outdoor distances with no pin and a 29mm scope. I shoot FITA face exclusively. Any suggestions on what size and color ring I should try? Should it outline the gold but have some red visible? Or really small, like right around the inner 10 (X)? Using a 5X lens with a clarifier. I have the Specialty Archery circles/dots set.


start with as big as you have/can find and work your way down.

you'll be surprised how steady your float is with a large circle 

experiment as usual to find what works best for you and selected face.

for reference mine is 14mm inside diameter all distances/faces


----------



## Bob's My Uncle (Jan 9, 2012)

I have found that a smaller ring is similar to a large dot, but when overaiming fever struck I had great difficulty aiming with small ring. A large dot seemed a bit better and I have become quite used to it. For field I use a small fibre optic.

The large ring is quite relaxing to aim but I can't get the same groups as with a dot.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been using Tru-Spot lens for several years 6X with 1/4" grind works great at 20 yards target clear that can see the X on clean target. The Tru-Spot was the fore runner of the Speciality Archery double vision system. I don't use a clarifier but I am using a 3/32" Speciality Archery super peep, also I am 73 with a new lens in my right eye when I had cataract surgery a couple years ago.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Follow up: I have applied an orange circle and I like it. I got the Specialty Archery concentric rings stickers and started by putting them all on and pulling out the center rings until I was happy. I removed three of the innermost rings, so the remaining ring is still quite fat. I still have the fiber pin installed too, but I like the feeling of looking through the center of the ring and focusing on the target rather than lining up the pin.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

sprinke said:


> Follow up: I have applied an orange circle and I like it. I got the Specialty Archery concentric rings stickers and started by putting them all on and pulling out the center rings until I was happy. I removed three of the innermost rings, so the remaining ring is still quite fat. I still have the fiber pin installed too, but I like the feeling of looking through the center of the ring and focusing on the target rather than lining up the pin.


That's the nice thing about dots and circles. They're cheap enough that you can experiment and find out what works for you.


----------



## Archer_82 (Aug 15, 2017)

Last year I used a .019 pin in green. I didn't do as well as I had hoped for in Vegas. I just switched over my setup for indoor and I am going to try a dot after observing so many others who shoot great scores using a simple dot on glass. Hopefully it goes well!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

sprinke said:


> I have a problem of holding low with a pin. I want to try putting a circle on my scope for indoors since I was doing fairly well shooting outdoor distances with no pin and a 29mm scope. I shoot FITA face exclusively. Any suggestions on what size and color ring I should try? Should it outline the gold but have some red visible? Or really small, like right around the inner 10 (X)? Using a 5X lens with a clarifier. I have the Specialty Archery circles/dots set.


i am a firm believer in a ring,....i've shot a ring for going on 43 years now. i could never understand/accept the idea of a dot blocking you from focusing on exactly where you want the arrow to hit. i try to use a ring that is big enough to see through clearly, but just a hair smaller than the gold on a Vegas target, or the white on a 5-spot target. just so that there is a thin halo of gold or white around the outside of the ring. this allows some movement while still keeping the ring entirely in the color, without the ring's movement being distracting. simply,... as long as the ring has more center color in it that outer ring color in it,... i know my hold is decent enough to continue with the shot. thickness the ring's line makes a difference, too.,....too thin and it is hard to see the ring definitively,.. too thick and it blocks too much center view and is distracting to your focus on the x-ring. my ring is about 5/16 outside diameter and about 1/32 line thickness, on a 6x lens. everybody will be different in these two aspects and you have to try all sorts of combinations, until you find the one that pleases your aiming process.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Easy & cheap way of trying different circles is to get an assortment of O-Rings & glue them to lens, easy way to check different sizes & thickness & can paint to different colors.


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

kballer1 said:


> Easy & cheap way of trying different circles is to get an assortment of O-Rings & glue them to lens, easy way to check different sizes & thickness & can paint to different colors.


Does the glue get stuck to the lens though if you decide to change things up?


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 3, 2016)

tenswanted said:


> Does the glue get stuck to the lens though if you decide to change things up?


No, they usually come off very easy and you just wipe any residual off with a microfiber cloth.

I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have always had glass lens & clean them off with alcohol with out any problem.


----------

